# Negative forex changes???



## wayneL (3 August 2009)

I got this via SPAM. I don't trade fx, (but do trade the currency futures and their options). 

OK, it's primarily an ad to get people to trade futures with the spammer, but just wondering if this is going to affect anyone here. 

FYI



> Forex ... Hasta La Vista Baby
> 
> If you're like me and spend any time watching financial news networks, you have been subjected to thousands of forex (FX, or foreign exchange/currency market) commercials.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 August 2009)

I believe forex traders are moving their accounts out of America.


----------



## Tradesurfer (4 August 2009)

With hedging-I don't think thats a bad thing. Reason is if you are long XYZ and short XYZ, you are short against the box and have a net position of zero. But entering into this position would increase costs to traders, and quite honestly, its the net position that matters from a profit and loss perspective. 

So now it sounds like if you are long xyz then you can't hold a simultaneous short position, instead the system will net out positions.

For the OCO orders, stops etc- I haven't dealved into the details quite yet but from what GFT is saying sounds like it might depend on the individual brokers.

http://www.gftforex.com/getthefacts/#fact1

I'll let you read through this and make your own determination.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (4 August 2009)

it depends if theyre NFO regulated.


----------

